# Royal Victoria Hospital RFC (Belfast)



## Hally74 (Jun 16, 2007)

Would anyone like to share their opinions on the RFC in Belfast?


----------



## Hally74 (Jun 16, 2007)

1) Why did you choose the clinic?

Living in Northern Ireland, we only have 2 to choose from. I had gone private to see my consultant at his own consulting rooms and the RFC just happened to be where he 'worked from'.

2) When did you start treatment there?

Spring 2007.

How well was the administration side of things handled? were your records available on the right dates etc?

No on one occasion, my notes were 'lost'.

It seems very clear to me that regardless of being a private or NHS patient, admin at the RFC are a nightmare. 
It can be very hard to speak with anyone regarding waiting lists and appointments unless you are prepared to spend half of your day pressing redial on your telephone. But on a positive note, once you do manage to get through some admin staff (not all) can be helpful.

4) How did the staff come across? were they sympathetic?

The nurses were wonderful. Very caring in my opinion, although at times seemed very stretched.

5) from [1] - [10] how would you rate them on handling your case? - and please explain why.

I have mixed views on this question. From an admin point of view I would give them 1 out of 10. Reasons being, apart from the above they lost my notes for one of my appointments. They kept me waiting as a private patient for 1 hr and did not seem fit to tell me why they were keeping me waiting. I then had to remind my Consultant of my medical history as he had nothing to read.

From a Consultant point of view I would give them 8 out of 10. My consultant was great. He did everything he could for me, but was limited regarding immune issues as the RFC do not seem to recognise this area of treatment. Again the embryology area I found lacking, I would give them 6 out of 10, reasons being, they did not give much information. It was only through this website that I discovered they should be telling me about the grades of my embryos etc. Obtaining this info from them was like extracting teeth. My suggestion to them would be trying printing off this info and handing it to your patients, because we want to know!!!

6) Were you forced to go to the hospital for the 2ww pg test? or were you offered the chance to test at home?

No I was given a special hpt by them and just had to post in a 'reply slip' which contained the result.

7) If you cycle was sadly negative - how did they react? did they offer counselling? or any other form of support?

My consultant telephoned me regarding another matter, and offered his condolences on my negative result, which was nice. But no, counselling was never mentioned verbally by anyone in the clinic - just in the literature that we were given prior to treatment.




I'll add to this list later - but I just wanted to get something started.

Please... please be aware that should you post anything that is libelous/slanderous then your post will be removed and any comeback will be on your head

[warning]


----------

